# so it begins. mk2 coupe build



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

a good friend who has helped me along the way with the engine bay polished my airtank. (jedipartsguy)
























before/midway
















car 











_Modified by a2lowvw at 6:06 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: so it begins. mk2 coupe build (a2lowvw)*









Cant wait to see how this turns out...


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: so it begins. mk2 coupe build (a2lowvw)*

man i love this car static







, 
but needs bigger wheels for air


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: so it begins. mk2 coupe build (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_man i love this car static







, 
but needs bigger wheels for air 

your crazy. bt tucking these may look okay


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: so it begins. mk2 coupe build (a2lowvw)*

no. those gotti's don't belong on a mk2. they belong on a b3 wagon. you know this. just sell them or give them to me to put on the shelf till i own another b3.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: so it begins. mk2 coupe build (SKIDMRK)*

pay up sucker and you can have em. otherwise they will be my winter wheels. and i have done it before


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: so it begins. mk2 coupe build (a2lowvw)*

never going to be done


----------



## 1985zcar (Apr 19, 2006)

^ Second. hahaha


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: so it begins. mk2 coupe build (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_never going to be done









projects never are done they just evolve and sometimes get put on the back burner. i didn't expect it would take me 1/2 as long as it has to get the bay shaved. i think you will like my ideas for the trunk setup.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: so it begins. mk2 coupe build (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_never going to be done









i usually don't knock other peoples projects, but i think this is gonna turn into a datto build!! especially after the baby is here....
and don't get me wrong, i do not mean that in a bad way, but when that kid gets here, you will be amazed how your priorities change...just remember, do it right the first time...


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
i usually don't knock other peoples projects, but i think this is gonna turn into a datto build!! especially after the baby is here....
just remember, do it right the first time...


i have way too much invested to let it sit. if this car never see's the road i will be getting a divorce. it almost happened when she realized how much i spent on air ride. she thought the management was everything... and was still floored.
the bay should be ready for paint by sunday afternoon. i was going to paint it myself that way i could say i did it all in my driveway but i talked to one of the guys that does paint work for us at piggies and he can get a booth on the weekend for under $100 and do the bay.


----------



## vwamigo (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

nice, Justin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwamigo)*

I'll be over friday, and some of sunday.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Subscribed! I am bagging my coupe this winter so post lots of pics please!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: so it begins. mk2 coupe build (guilford32)*

that is one of the hottest side shots ive ever seen. i want you car badly.

high res shot pls, i want that on my desktop


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: so it begins. mk2 coupe build (01)*

he had to take out his tv so it wouldn't rub at the bottom of the ramp.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: so it begins. mk2 coupe build (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_that is one of the hottest side shots ive ever seen. i want you car badly.

high res shot pls, i want that on my desktop


thanks. sam did a helluva job when we did that shoot more can be found here
http://sdobbins.com 
the whole set on flickr.com 
my other favorite


----------



## 1985zcar (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey guy, go to bed, you should be resting.


----------



## chrissokos (Feb 13, 2008)

wowsers


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: (chrissokos)*

ill be there after work to help get that bay done. I think we both Know my car will have air b4 this does. I also think we both know how cheap of a bastid i am. itll be a while.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (a2_cruiser)*

I'm watching this one for sure







.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Updates please?


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_Updates please?

worked on the bay for the most part i think. at least that was him and jeffs plan when i left fri night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i know he wanted it ready for paint sunday.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2_cruiser)*

all the firewall holes are welded and filled. I dont know what happened after friday he didn't call me on sat.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedipartsguy)*

i worked on the worst parts of the bay saturday off and on and did a little work to the front end of the mk5 jetta. did a little more sanding and filling on the center vent to hold the control/display. if its light enough when i get home i'll atleast post some bay pics. still trying to figure out the trunk setup. can't decide if i want to hide everything or display it. i like the way the big red valves look but i wish the wiring was a little cleaner....


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

oh and justin thanks for dinner, those were some damn good steaks.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedipartsguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedipartsguy* »_oh and justin thanks for dinner, those were some damn good steaks.

no problem you deserve that and much more...
here are some pics from tonight of the bay, the center vent and the rack i put together to hold the valves, not sure if i will use it or not but might shed some light as to what im thinking.
























































engine bay pics are hard to tell the difference from any of the previous pics bt things are looking much better.


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jedipartsguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedipartsguy* »_oh and justin thanks for dinner, those were some damn good steaks.

I wish i had steaks.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2_cruiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2_cruiser* »_
I wish i had steaks.









way to go poops mcgee, you were invited.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (a2_cruiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2_cruiser* »_
I wish i had steaks.









you were invited. i had 4lbs of steak, bbq'd some asparagus and then sauteed some onions and mushrooms.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
no problem you deserve that and a handy...


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

Looking good man!







nice quote


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
you were invited. i had 4lbs of steak, bbq'd some asparagus and then sauteed some onions and mushrooms. 

I know kelly was sick and she took good care of me when i was all swined out. least i could do was at least try to help her.
Your welcome to bbq for me when i can walk again


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2_cruiser)*

Do I smell a creepy bedside bbq?


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jedipartsguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedipartsguy* »_Do I smell a creepy bedside bbq?

Ill supply the lube!!
Wait?


----------



## less is more (May 29, 2005)

amazing.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (less is more)*

today
































if the struts allow it will lay frame


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

REAR asap


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

oh dear god


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

i got all excited thinking that was with the struts in place


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah is there suspension in there


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Yeah is there suspension in there









nope. no motor or struts. i was simply checking to see if enough things were cut and deleted to lay frame i had my coils on it with the springs removed and verified it laid out. removed the front struts and then started taking pics.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
nope. no motor or struts. i was simply checking to see if enough things were cut and deleted to lay frame i had my coils on it with the springs removed and verified it laid out. removed the front struts and then started taking pics. 

On the next nice day you should try for another bbq and get a few people over and just finish it.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedipartsguy)*

nice day? november?







i'll be out working on it saturday if i need to setup the tent to keep it dry i will


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_nice day? november?









Hey dont be mad at me, cause you wasted all your nice days.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedipartsguy)*

trust me i am not mad at you. i am disappointed at myself for how many days and months that i haven't devoted enough time to work on the car. i am grateful for your help.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

hug it out bishes.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_trust me i am not mad at you. 

I was just kidding.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jedipartsguy)*

any updates


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_any updates










my garage is a lot cleaner. picked up some metal racking and now have room to store 4 sets of wheels and tires. put a shelf up about 10 feet above ground to store an extra set of front and rear seats. moved some of my car audio stuff onto the racking with the wheels and tires. made room for my extra set of us smalls and my euro smalls for the time being. loaded up the tdi with stuff to take to work. 2 sets of oe springs, factory steering rack parts and couple other odds and ends. next weekend we may have a fencing party to get the back portion of or fence put up and that should free up the room needed to get the coupe into the garage.


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

she couldnt get the keys so no need for that 8v. prob a good thing my knee wouldnt handle all that work.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2_cruiser)*

Birfday bump.


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jedipartsguy)*

wait what is this.......
































































we do work


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2_cruiser* »_
we do work


it just takes us along time to get started


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

movin' right along


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (glimark)*

keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... are the gotti's the new wheels?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta11J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11J* »_ ... are the gotti's the new wheels?

the gotti's are a spare set i have sitting around.... needs a lil more camber in the rear if im going to run them


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

good deal either way it is going to look sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

subscribed


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dOWa242)*

lookin good justin!


----------



## 206929rr (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2driver)*

any updates


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (206929rr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *206929rr* »_any updates

hey quit bumpin my chit. haha. air is on and holds. needs some camber shims for the rear. need to mount the ridetech module (ecu) and run the drain lines for the water trap and tank drain, i did copper line for those the rest is ptc and plastic. still no motor yet. my paint guy is a little backed up....


----------



## JTItweak (Aug 15, 2009)

what airride are you setting up on your build? and BTW subscribed and as a custom upholstery guy and also chasis fabrication Nice usage of the rear section of the trunk. I layed mine the same way.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

since it is finally done, running and rubbing i figured i would update this. rallyetuned and i pulled an all nighter to get the car running for waterwerks. got it started at 2 am and started putting the interior back together and was able to drive the car for the first time at 7 am. drove it for a few minutes and made sure the tuning for the megasquirt would keep me from having issues. rubbed through the left rear air line so we limped the car home and by 7:30 i was en route to the show. drove the 180 miles round trip to the show without an issue and have right now about 600 miles on the car. 

ride height is usually 28psi front and 45 psi rear. car lays subframe and tow hooks in the front. front lift is limited because i am running mk1 100mm driveshafts out of a rocco 16v. 

on to the good stuff some pics of where its at...
























































bay shot


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn that look ssssoooo good... :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

:beer:


----------

